# Loose Tenon Mortising Jig



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

*Video*

This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.

It is in three pieces.

*Part One*





*Part Two*





*Part Three*





I made two project entries: First One - pre-tested and the Second One - post-tested


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, great jig. I'd like to make a jig similar to that at some point. I'd love to see some more detail about the jig itself.


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Never mind…missed the project posts


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


the only thing i could say is THANK YOU


----------



## loupitou06 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Excellent Jig and great videos, thanks a lot

Pierre


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lesson. I learn something from LJ every day!

Excellent!


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Inserting the photos for a close-up view on certain parts of the set-up was an exceptional and helpful addition. Great videos!


----------



## TNwoodchuck (Jan 24, 2008)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Your fixture, your photos, and your videos are top notch. I think I can duplicate from what you have shared already, but I'll check back for your plans too. Thanks for taking the time to share your obvious expertise. I might add that your voice and very slight accent make you easy to listen to.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Do you make you own tenons or is there a ready source for them? I have several projects that would most likely use 3/8" and 1/2" and possibly 1/4" tenons.

I am also anxious to see your plans.

Thanks


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Viking, I make my own tenon stock out of what some call scrap and some call unassigned wood laying around the shop. It helps that I have a drum sander that sands in 1/128th of inch passes so that I can dial it just at the right fit. I round the corners with either a quarter round router bit or a appropriate sized bullnose router bit in my router table.

If I didn't have the drum sander, I guess I could use the table saw to cut the tenons close and use sandpaper to fine tune the fit. I find that you don't want the tenons too tight because the glue will swell the walls of the mortise and also the tenon. I am also going to add a saw kerf to the tenons to allow air to escape the mortise and not blow the glue out.

This ability to make your own tenon is really a great feature of loose tenon joinery because you don't have to spend money on tenon stock or use expensive project wood to make tenons. Over the life of a project like I am working on now with almost 450 tenons at about 1 1/2 inch in stock length per traditional tenon equals about 25 board feet of lumber. And all of the tenons will be made from the stock that is cut off and headed to the trash.

I have some work to do on the chairs tonight but I will start on the SketchUp plans later in the week. I don't work in the shop on Wednesdays (that's the wife's night with me) so I will do some "inside work" on the plans.

Thanks all for the kind comments!


----------



## david9951 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


viking, lee valley sells loose tenon stock


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Great job on the jig and the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Sawdust / David;

Thanks for the info on tenon stock. Will probably buy some to get started then make my own from the scrap pile.

Good Luck!


----------



## bgee (Dec 16, 2007)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Great video and nice jig


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


that's a great jig
thanks for posting


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


nice video, great explanation, thanks.


----------



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


I built Sawdustonmysholder's excellent loose mortise jig with a couple of modifications. I raised the jig so the vertical panel in the front rests on the top of the workbench (instead of overlapping the front of the bench) and I added plywood panels on the sides and back to support the jig in this new configuration. This raises the jig and make it easier for me (6'-1") to use. I added two wood stiffeners on each side of the cutting board slide to eliminate deflect of the slide. (I have a heavy, old, Makita router.) And the large clamp on Sawdustonmysholder's jig used for securing the workpiece when in the horizontal mode does not work well for me (it contacts the workpiece at an obtuse angle), and I will replace this clamp with two toggle clamps. Below are two pictures (hopefully! - I've never done this before) of the jig I made. Thanks Sawdustonmyshoulder for the inspiration!
Ned


----------



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Sawdustonmyshoulder: Here are two more images of your mortise jig I built. I didn't realize how easy this picture thing is. I can transfer a picture right from my computer; no PhotoBucket involved. -- Ned


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


NedG,

Great modifications. Enjoy your jig!!


----------



## Okiemike (Feb 5, 2015)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Video*
> 
> This is a video on how to set up and use the Loose Tenon and Mortise Jig I developed over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


It was your video I watched and copied yours I take no credit for the design
I prased at the way it works ( sorry if anyone though I designed it )
I though I responded to you because I am very pleased with your design.
I am new to this site & poor with the computer
To all I am sorry this was copied from the video sawdustonmyshoulder


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

*SketchUp Model Drawn*

Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.

Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


looks versatile and convenient at first look. nicely done!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


Neat, wish I could get to grips with sketchup. There's a lot to learn on it & all the demo's I've watched move too fast for me. I just wish computers were made of wood then I'd understand 'em better
Thanks for the drawing though I've had some requests for info on my version so I pointed our friends to yours It will help a lot of Jocks to build their own jig


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


Very nice. I am patiently waiting for the dimensions.

I do have a question, however. I watched the videos you posted setting up and using the jig. You are a good teacher. Why is the miter slot rail not just screwed down to the cutting board? I am not seeing an obvious reason of having knobs to make what it appears adjustable. Am I missing something?

I do like the idea of using a plastic cutting board. That one took me by surprise. Never thought of that one!

Roger


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


Roger you need the mitre slot rail to be adjustable so the the position of the router plate(cutting board) can be adjusted to accomodate different mortice positions in different thicknesses of timber. That is why the hold down at the back is also adjustable by the same amount to make sure it is always over lapping the router plate(cutting board)
Cheers 
Trevor


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


rogerw,

Thanks for the kudos on the video. I really had a good time making it. Did you catch the train horn at the end of video 3? By the time is got to the end, I was tired and ready to edit.

tdv, is right. the adjustments on the router plate allows you to vary the position of the bit on the stock.

Also, the stops are positioned on the rail. The rail is a double rail. Miter slot in the from and a t-track in the back.

I got a start on the dimensions last night and should have them ready soon.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


sawdust- yes i did catch that train horn in the background  and thanx for answering that Q. u2 trevor
i guess that will make more sense once i got one in front of me. (still a little foggy)

roger


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


With the stops I had a few offcuts of Kreg tee track so I mounted them toward the front of the jig & since I posted I have inlaid a strip into the front hold down bar to take the Kreg hold down clamps. Every time I use this jig I say thanks to Sawdust it's a real pleasure to use.
Trevor


----------



## CAHillard (Jul 18, 2010)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


After watching your videos several times, and searching online for other variations of this jig… I await with the others for your measurements to be able to nearly duplicate this jig… it is the best that I have seen for it's purpose - and I see no reason to totally re-invent the wheel here. thanks


----------



## mcgriffith (Nov 2, 2011)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


I am quite impressed. I will be making something like this. I would like to be able to cut the tennon part as part of the rail, but will have to experiment with that when I get to that point. So far I am just getting ready to build a new workbench. Actually, I am aware it would be helpful to have this jig to work on that too. So many ideas and projects just to do projects.

Thanks.


----------



## MaxD (Jan 8, 2012)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


I have build a prototype of your jig just using the video as a guide. I love it's promise. I had one question, now I see this on Lumber jocks I have more.
Where are the dimensions? It's been some time since your last post on it. Is that you that suffered from the storm? If so, I understand why they haven't been posted yet. How did you get that oak support/clamp to stay in place when you loosen it? 
If you have any plans or new info on this jig I would really appreciate you sharing it.
Thanks,
MaxD


----------



## pmbard (Sep 17, 2010)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


Is it possible to download this plan? Thanks.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


I, also, would very much like to see the drawings with dimensions. After watching the videos, I'd really like to make this jig. You have a very nice design here, I think, that would be very useful.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *SketchUp Model Drawn*
> 
> Well, I finally have the SketchUp drawing started. I still have to put dimensions on the drawings and will need to write the instructions. Just wanted to whet your appetite.
> 
> Here are a couple of views of the 3D drawing:


Hi. Thanks a ton for your posts. Did you ever post the final Sketchup drawings of the loose tenon jig?


----------

